
Farmer’s scheme plants 240M trees in Africa - geden
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/14/reforesting-world-australian-farmer-240m-trees
======
geden
Someone give this guy a few billion dollars quickly please! We need more of
this and fast.

